# N or S? Driving myself insane!!!



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

and so after a long hiatus- Razor has returned to swarm the gulf with confusion. 

Interesting looking back on what I wrote. Seems strange. Just goes to show how much a situation can play into this whole schebang- but this is aside the point.

Anyway- the year-long absence gave me time to reflect and obsess over various things, notably MBTI --> Jungian typological functions, some socionics, enneagram, Big 5, --> random schtuff. 

As a result, I've had many supposed insights. The questions I posed were from the lens that these were what I could recognize in myself, but- 

1.) I either did not understand the functional sets sufficiently
2.) I was insecure, and didn't want to state anything final due to an unconscious stigma attached to a type- irrationally. A type-phobia routed in the silliest sort of poor self-image. Hey, it's still going on- but I've learned to accept this 'anxiety' as fundamental to my person- whether or not it can be described within the boundaries of MBTI or not. (Man, I seem to love talking about myself don't I?!)

Well now- after the apparent prelude above, I can recognize the functioning of the Sensing/Intuitive functions- they are irrational and related to information processing. That being said, I currently hold the belief that it's hard to split this category from the entire type code. Simply describing phenomena as I did in my initial post won't hold much weight or provide any assistance in determining my type. 

Then again, the very same initial comments can be used as history for the sakes of analysis. 

Also- the best way to determine type is perhaps in an intuitive manner. What can we pull out from what I just wrote that underlies the whole thing- what is _core_ to it from maybe a viewing?

I may post more later- just a preliminary re-entry (yay for pseudo-terminology invention)


----------



## intjmax (Mar 5, 2012)

You are an INTP. I have a close friend that I am around a lot of times and she is exactly as you describe along with the similar descriptions and responses. She always questioned her own beliefs and even second questioned her own self with the facts she did not even trust because it constantly changes. Nothing was ever consistent with her since she questioned herself on a frequent basis in regards to whether or not it is actually her or if it is her own opinion that she must get a response from other people other than her own opinion that may voice as biased to her. The rambling also got in the way of our conversation, often debating and arguing with her own belief systems and questioned as to whether or not something was of a complex system since 'anything' can be perceived as such from other perspectives. She also had an open mind and did not want to close anything as to be certain of it. There are many similarities among the two of you and I'm sure that she can agree with all of what you stated as 'relevant' facts about you, she would have worded and thought of it exactly the same.

I am certain that you are an INTP. You show Ti and Ne (what if's and such thought process) in your writing. You two are identical and almost mirror in each other in terms of personality.

After all of the evidence shown above, she still questioned whether or not she was an ISTP or INTP, like you. 

Whether or not you are an ISTP or INTP, do not look at the descriptions as it is inaccurate and applies to other personality types as well. Study and look through the cognitive functions and see if what you have with the other ISTPs or INTPs in mind are similar. I suggest that you also analyze how they word and structure their sentences. This will help a lot, since it also helped her figure out her own personality type. I already predicted it to be INTP and I was right.

She did tell me that she doubted if she was INTP, regardless of all the presented evidence that was in front of her was because she believed that inaccuracy based on a biased opinion of one self which often created doubt in her, causing her to even doubt herself and resorted in a lot of confusions (Ti-Ne loop). The answer is in front of you but you are still open to other options, so she also similarly said "Do not even attempt in typing me because such system can never apply to me" which is what you are saying right now.


----------



## Razorfield9 (Feb 14, 2012)

intjmax said:


> You are an INTP. I have a close friend that I am around a lot of times and she is exactly as you describe along with the similar descriptions and responses. She always questioned her own beliefs and even second questioned her own self with the facts she did not even trust because it constantly changes. Nothing was ever consistent with her since she questioned herself on a frequent basis in regards to whether or not it is actually her or if it is her own opinion that she must get a response from other people other than her own opinion that may voice as biased to her. The rambling also got in the way of our conversation, often debating and arguing with her own belief systems and questioned as to whether or not something was of a complex system since 'anything' can be perceived as such from other perspectives. She also had an open mind and did not want to close anything as to be certain of it. There are many similarities among the two of you and I'm sure that she can agree with all of what you stated as 'relevant' facts about you, she would have worded and thought of it exactly the same.
> 
> I am certain that you are an INTP. You show Ti and Ne (what if's and such thought process) in your writing. You two are identical and almost mirror in each other in terms of personality.
> 
> ...


The issue I see: I'm commonly an emotional and impulsive mess. Constantly anxious. I've traditionally avoided portraying myself as thinker for a while. 

The thing is, the system _must_ apply to me if it is going to be at all valid- if claiming that it _doesn't_ is sufficient grounds for being INTP because as a system it is too open-ended to interpretations (and that is all the evidence we need for Ti-Ne) then sign me up for club. 

Did I forget to mention my emotionality? It's rampant. I'm insecure _of_ many things in my person- notably my intelligence. This lead some typists to pen ESFJ as my type (with an INTP loop) because I was displaying an inferior Ti according to them. 

Another issue of mine is looking at 'evidence' for a type. This is far too open-ended, but I've realized that _how_ I take evidence into account and _what _that evidence _is_ (is it intuitive or sensed 'info')?

I highly doubt INTP because I am insecure in my thinking to some extent- my intelligence is constantly in question- or I'm at least insecure about something that determines aptitude, or is a scaling of value (like intelligence in my eyes). 

This all combines to a stand-still. I appreciate your comment as it gives me some more to work with.


----------



## Gee (Aug 19, 2012)

As I was reading, I definitely saw that I seem to have the exact same habits. XD
...However, other people seem to be saying intuitive, so. XD


----------

